# 68 front to rear brake line ?



## larry68 (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone have pictures of the front to rear brake line mounted on the frame? I'd like to see the mounting points, I boxed the rear part of the mid section of the frame and have to do some customizing (bending) to the line when putting it back on.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Larry
Grabbed some photos today
My sons 68 just happened to be on the lift today
We where ready to spruce up the underside
Will post some pictures either tonight or tomorrow

Bill


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you mount it inside the frame rail?


----------



## larry68 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks bill that'll be great. I have a few ideas on how I want to do it,like going in the frame rail through a hole and back out through another before the mid brac. I'd still like to see pictures to get the real location. Thanks again


----------



## larry68 (Sep 13, 2012)

ALKYGTO I'm thinking of that, but need to go through holes in frame. I'm worried about chafing. Thanks for your input all ideas are welcome.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Finally got photobucket to work
































































I tried loading from front to rear.
Hope this was what you were looking for

Bill


----------



## larry68 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bill; I can't THANK YOU enough!!! That was more then I expected, some great detail shots. I now know the anchoring points, thanks. I think I'm going with a drilled angle hole in each end of my boxed area, ease the edges and run the line through so it's in the stock location inside the boxed area. Then I can utilize the center clip without to much bending. When I get the time to figure out how to post pictures, I will. I have the free membership, so I hope they let me post pictures Thanks again Larry


----------

